# Alex Dorsey



## Seig (Mar 18, 2004)

I have just learned that one of our brethern has fallen.  I do not know the details, I do know that Mr. Dorsey was a wonderful, friendly, and kind man.  I only met him twice, and through one of my students learned he is no longer with us.  Mr. Dorsey was with Josh Ryer's Pittsburg group.  
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Memorial.html
Salute


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 18, 2004)

Condolences and respects to all who trained with him. Prayers for his family friends as well.

.

Bill Parsons


----------



## kenposis (Sep 25, 2005)

Though it's been nearly 8 months since he's been gone, there's still a hole in my life from Mr. Dorsey. I trained with him from the time I began Kenpo (at the age of seven) until he moved to Pittsburgh about six years later. I realize that there are many others who have passed on, but he was the first instructor I've lost, and I never understood until then what my teachers and mentors mean to me.

To all of you who knew Mr. Dorsey, never let his memory fade. To forget such an honorable man's life is to dishonor him in death.

God bless,
Jessica


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 25, 2005)

.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

.


----------



## dubljay (Sep 25, 2005)

.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2005)

.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 25, 2005)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 25, 2005)

.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 26, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 26, 2005)

.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 26, 2005)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 26, 2005)

.  :asian:


----------

